# IBS-w/chronic Constipation hindering weight loss?



## Myingling (Jan 25, 2010)

Just found this website today. I found out I have IBS a couple of years ago. But the dr didn't tell me that there different types. I go between diaherra and constipation, but mostly constipation. I thought that over the last 6-8 months I had gotten this under control, but since Christmas-NOT!! I've been reading postings and they have been helpful-Thank you!! I am about 8 or 9 days into a VERY BAD episode. And nothing is helping! I have chronic back pain and of course this is setting that off too. Most "episodes" I can get through, but this time I think its killing me!! But in reading some postings, it got me wondering if this may be the cause of some of my lack of ability to lose weight? And if it is then what the heck can I do?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Other than it is harder to exercise IBS should not make you gain weight in excess of what your diet and calorie burning should indicate.If you count your calories for a few days (if you google there are a bunch of free on line programs you just put in what you eat and the amount and it calculates everything and you can put in your height and weight and activity level and it will tell you if you eat too much or not enough) and you are eating a weight loss diet or barely maintaining your weight diet and you still gain weight consistently you need to talk to the doctor about this. Some people with thyroid issues can have constipation and weight gain and if the constipation is much worse than usual it may be worth getting checked, especially if your weight isn't making sense based on what you eat.Some pain medications (anything with a narcotic in it) can be very constipating so you might look at that as well.


----------



## Myingling (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks. I have had my thyroid check and it's normal. And no pain meds for the back pain. Just thought that maybe this might be part of the issue.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

physical stress from pain can make IBS worse regardless of what other body part hurts.


----------



## CrappyProblem (Jan 25, 2010)

I believe it can, I am obese and have major constipation issues. If I eat "the right thing" and cut my calories it makes the chronic constipation far worse. However it hasn't hindered my weightloss really as I've lost well over 100 lbs so far, which is a lot, but i do up and down. I've never been "regular" though. I consider every two to three days normal for me.My thyroid was checked, it's normal but on the low side.


----------

